# Inland dfs-100 reefkeeper saw



## explor3r

I just received my INLAND DFS-100 so exited about it, now i will be able to make better frags and even make some nice plugs from rock.
The blade slice trough tissue rather than crushing it like scissors,nippers and shears aiding in the recovery process....
There are some videos on youtube u can check out.

LET THE WATER FLOW


----------



## explor3r

Lol forgot to add pics so here they are


----------



## ameekplec.

Cool, where'd you get it from?


----------



## explor3r

I got it from here..http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=85&osCsid=c6460a0a99359d76aa0a27ca3c994743.
Fast shipping, i just tried cutting a rock and it rocks...lol
It sucks that i had to pay 95 dollars more from broker and taxes but at the end is worth it.
I let u use it anytime Ameek..lol as long as i can get some of your nice frags joking but at your service anytime


----------



## gucci17

lol you are serious man!


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> Lol forgot to add pics so here they are


Wicked! So it's a diamond wet band Saw... I'll have to check it out next time I'm there to pick up my shrooms ...


----------



## BettaBeats

do you frag soft corals? lol!

I will need to keep in contact with you over the next while


----------



## explor3r

Yes K is diamond wet blade using RO water as coolant, so next time i will make some nice cuts on the rock instead of hammer and screwdriver.. srooms waiting for u.
Betta i do some fragging yes, feel free to contact me for more info


----------



## teemee

wicked alex


----------



## explor3r

Lol u are responsible i got this saw( Marg) cos u took me to this place where i saw the saw...


----------



## teemee

explor3r said:


> Lol u are responsible i got this saw( Marg) cos u took me to this place where i saw the saw...


oh, so its my fault 
well, I look forward to seeing it in action!


----------



## fury165

You guys are brutal... just when I think "ok, i've got everything figured out..no more gear.." and you post this up. Let's hope my wife never stumbles on my excel spreadsheet with my purchases and wish list totals. 

what did it cost to ship it here? I see that a bunch of guys over at RC did a group buy, wonder if that would be of interest here ...


----------



## ameekplec.

haha, I thought I was the only one with "the spreadsheet of doom".

Are you planning on fragging a lot of LPS this this bad boy?


----------



## Jmbret

*wow*

congratulations that looks like an awesome saw! 
Just remember safety glasses and gloves 

You better start figuring out how much your going to charge us to use it! 

- Jb


----------



## fury165

Jmbret said:


> congratulations that looks like an awesome saw!
> Just remember safety glasses and gloves
> 
> You better start figuring out how much your going to charge us to use it!
> 
> - Jb


+1.. perhaps a rental scenario like blockbusters


----------



## explor3r

HAHAHA there is always something else to add to the doom list it never ends.
Im planning in fragging anything i can get my hands on, i like the idea of cutting some rocks and making some nice frag plugs because i think corals grow and spread faster in live rock, soon ill be making an experiment which consist in fragging some zoas using diferent materiasl like tile, frag plugs and rock so we will see which one has a better grow rate.
The shipping was 30 dollars i think, at the end 400 was the final price with shipping and broker etc..
Thanks to my beautiful wife who told me to buy it..she is the best!!!!!!!!
If i could frag the saw i would sell u guys some nice pieces ..lol


----------



## Jmbret

LMAO!  ****awesome!


----------



## fury165

Explor3r have you used this badboy yet? Wouldn't mind some pics or hearing your thoughts on it. I was at Oakville Reef Gallery and noticed they had one in use in the store (but not when I was there)...

Thanks

Roger


----------



## explor3r

Fury the SAW is great, cuts smooth not a lot of noise and is not dangerous to use since the blade is a diamond blade.
I would recommend this SAW to anyone


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> Fury the SAW is great, cuts smooth not a lot of noise and is not dangerous to use since the blade is a diamond blade.
> I would recommend this SAW to anyone


How about the level of mess when you cut.. rock fragments and coral bits all over the place or is it contained?


----------



## 50seven

fury165 said:


> How about the level of mess when you cut.. rock fragments and coral bits all over the place or is it contained?


I was at Alex's house last Saturday and got to see this baby in action. Everything he says about it is true! Yes, it is quiet, quick, and does not leave a mess at all, just a bit of murky water spills out of the drain hole on the bottom, which is not an issue if the saw is set down on a tray or an old towel.


----------



## fury165

cool, very cool  thanks for the responses guys...


----------



## explor3r

Yes now i got a proper tray so there is not mess plus i clean everytime i use it like everything i own.


----------



## altcharacter

Booooo! I checked out the website and they only carry the gryphon now.
Anyone know an affordable place to pickup one of these bad boys?


----------



## rickcasa

Now that's a man saw. Frags fingers too so careful and don't twitch!


----------



## fesso clown

Bada$$ saw Alex!
Have you seen mine?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

explor3r said:


> Yes K is diamond wet blade using RO water as coolant, so next time i will make some nice cuts on the rock instead of hammer and screwdriver.. srooms waiting for u.
> Betta i do some fragging yes, feel free to contact me for more info


Nice little saw. We used this model for years.

I suggest using saltwater from your tanks instead of RO/DI water for cooling the blade. It will be easier on the corals you are cutting.


----------



## altcharacter

Hay Dan or Isabelle! Can you order one in for me possibly? Or if a few others wanted to get one could we do a group buy? All prepaid of course.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

altcharacter said:


> Hay Dan or Isabelle! Can you order one in for me possibly? Or if a few others wanted to get one could we do a group buy? All prepaid of course.


We actually stopped using the Inland saws because the models we had kept breaking and the replacement parts were backordered for months.

We have since upgraded to the Gryphon saw. It has its advantages over the Inland but the biggest disadvantage is the entire bottom of the base gets filled with water and that is great since you don't need to keep toping off the reservoir. The downfall is that when you frag LPS corals and then want to do SPS, you need to clean the entire base in a sink and that requires the blade to be removed.

The other downfall is the price $500+


----------



## altcharacter

Yes, that's exactly why I wanted to stay away from the gryphon. The idea that it uses a sump as a water reservoir doesn't really make me happy.

I do understand that the parts for the inland are a bit tricky to find but also I wasn't going to be using it in the fashion that you guys were. I'm just a guy in a basement with a couple frags 

I'm just lazy and on the other hand I want to be able to frag acans and hammers properly


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

We used inland for years, last 12 months nothing but motor problems, I also upgraded to gryphon, excellent unit, but as Dan said, very pricey....


----------



## altcharacter

Well damn, if anyone has a used gryphon I would gladly take it since it seems the Inland isn't that great anymore


----------



## fireangel

Your not the only one on the hunt for a Gryphon at a reasonable price right now Dave. I would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## uniboob

I still love and use my inland. No problems yet knock on wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW

uniboob said:


> I still love and use my inland. No problems yet knock on wood.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats because you haven't used a gryphon


----------



## altcharacter

Well I'll have to head to Canada corals or somewhere else and use one


----------



## uniboob

BIGSHOW said:


> Thats because you haven't used a gryphon


Maybe if alt buys my inland I could be fancy like you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Nobody is as fancy as Dave.


----------



## BIGSHOW

LOL...Nice one Dave


----------



## explor3r

The first one I had lasted me 2 years with no problems till the motor died on me but I belived that was because I never cleaned it, got my second one and have few problems with the blade coming out but once you set it up properly will work wonderfull.


----------



## Mikeylikes

hmm wondering if a Dremel tool with a diamond cutter disk will do the trick ? 

Anyone try ?? just tryin' to think outside of the box !


----------



## altcharacter

That's what I'm using right now but you definitely see a bit of damage to the corals since it isn't water cooled. Also there is quite a bit of dust coming off the pieces!

I bought 5 dremel diamond discs off Ebay for $12 but really want to move away from it.


----------

